# Young guys of the site and their best bike they own



## slick (May 21, 2012)

Ok. I thought it would be a great idea to have a thread for the young guys of this site (35 and younger so I qualify) to post up how old you are here as well as a picture of your most valuable/favorite bike or bikes that are in your collection. It was brought to my attention there are quite a few of us on here. Some of which surprised me how young they are! We can do a 35 and over thread also for the rest of you guys if someone wants to start it? So i'll start it off. I'm 35 and these are my 2 favorites. 1938 Speedline Airflow and 1939 Hiawatha Arrow. The Arrow is undergoing a complete resto/color change and the Airflow is getting Deluxed out with all aluminum parts, rack, guard, fluted fenders.


----------



## hotrod62 (May 21, 2012)

how about later on after this thread dies down do an old guys and worst bikes...........


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 21, 2012)

There goes the theory that there are less boys bicycles than girls because girls took better care of them...holds true if the boys bikes are actually thrown away. 
Chris


----------



## partsguy (May 21, 2012)

Must I pick one? the majority of mine are well...in pieces. I rarely get to work on any bicycle anymore, hence why I'm narrowing the collection down to 4, maybe 6.


----------



## danny7147 (May 21, 2012)

Whoo hoo!!! I'm 34 




My 1905 Royal Sunbeam




My wife's 1933 Rudge




My 1937 Raleigh Police bike (All Weather Tourist with Police mods)




My wife's 1940 Norman, nearly restored




My 1950 Norman Light Roadster




My 1954 Norman




Our 1956 Raleigh Dawn Tourist - Spare show bike so rarely seen!

But... we also have:-

1914 Humber Gents under restoration (sitting in the living room in bits covered in primer!)
3 New Hudsons - Bought yesterday, being delivered soon, probably for parts but maybe resto
1958 Triumph Racer - Bought recently at auction, good decals but needs recon
1956 Norman Ladies - Resto project
1957 Norman Ladies - Frame only
1958 Norman Ladies - Resto project
1970's Pashley Royal Mail Post Office Bike - Frame only, resto project
2 x late 50's Raleigh ladies bikes, both for parts/resto
1956 Raleigh Gents - Very rough... parts bike
1956 Phillips Gents - Very rough, but has possibilities
2 x BSA Starliners - 1 a frame, the other complete, both parts bikes for Normans

Hmm... think that's it... but probably more that I can't remember


----------



## danny7147 (May 21, 2012)

Oh, and 3 Norman Nippy mopeds... one in bits, two complete missing engine, three complete but needs resto 

So many bikes, so little time...


----------



## bricycle (May 21, 2012)

Hot rod, that is great...I hope you never fix it, it is just TOO COOL......


----------



## chitown (May 21, 2012)

slick said:


> ...a thread for the young guys of this site (35 and younger so I qualify)...




How convenient that you just make the cut off for being a "young guy".

How did you come up with 35 and under as being young. When my Grandpa was 35 he was a middle aged man. For comparisons sake (keeping it with a bike theme) lets see what modern pro cyclists define as "Young" 

per Wiki:

_...experienced cyclists were not eligible; sometimes by excluding cyclists over a certain age, cyclists who had entered the Tour de France before or cyclists who had been professional for more than two years. In the most recent years, *only cyclists below 26 years are eligible.*
_

I think 26 is about right and can even see stretching it out to 30 (with recent video gamers generation later than normal maturation factored in).

And yes, I am just a bitter 44 yr old who wishes he was 35... or younger.  ... continue posting youngins.


----------



## npence (May 21, 2012)

I'm 29 been collecting for about 4 years or so.
1935 Elgin bluebird restored




1936 Elgin bluebird




1940 Elgin 4 star twin bar




1940 Dayton  lit big tank




1941 firestone super cruiser




1940 hiawathA arrow




1941 mercury pacemaker


----------



## bricycle (May 21, 2012)

In the middle ages, you were lucky to make it to 35 years of age.....


----------



## jpromo (May 21, 2012)

I'm 23 calendars old and I have gathered many-a bikes in just a nosehair over a year of collecting 

My most 'valuable' would probably either be my '38 Wards Hawthorne Zep or the '71 Manta Ray I just recovered from the grips of the rust belt.

Though, I definitely ride my '41 Rollfast the most--bare metal seat pan and all. It's just a wonderful riding, rusty, smooth behemoth. I have the long tank for it but it'd look strange with a big tank and no fenders as I bought it with ugly Wald universals on there.


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 21, 2012)

You guys have got all the cool stuff, I'm 19 and the only bikes of note I have are
My '35 Schwinn B10e



And my chainless crescent from 1901


----------



## bikewhorder (May 21, 2012)

Its bad enough when you young whippersnappers kick my ass on the race course but do you have to do in the hobby of competitive bike collecting too?  Sweet Jesums have mercy.


----------



## Boris (May 21, 2012)

"Competitive Bike Collecting"? You better patent that term, and fast!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 21, 2012)

*"I'm 37 I'm not old"*

I'm 36... and a half.  I've had this scene on my mind a lot lately. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOOTKA0aGI0


----------



## Nickinator (May 21, 2012)

I am 19 and my best bike is my 38 bluebird.


----------



## slick (May 21, 2012)

jpromo said:


> I'm 23 calendars old and I have gathered many-a bikes in just a nosehair over a year of collecting
> 
> My most 'valuable' would probably either be my '38 Wards Hawthorne Zep or the '71 Manta Ray I just recovered from the grips of the rust belt.
> 
> ...


----------



## slick (May 21, 2012)

Hey Coaster Brake, I'm loving that 35 Schwinn motorbike! Those fenders are awesome. Is that original paint on the tank? Very kool!


----------



## irene_crystal (May 21, 2012)

*Here are mine*

I am 29 yrs young and I am only about 3 years into the hobby. I am still looking for a nice autocycle and bluebird or some crazy Dayton or other really nice bike, but here are my favorites for now....
1935 Hawthorne




1950 JC Higgins all OG paint and parts other than the seat. (on the lookout for a nice og troxel in rider quality if someone has one)




1942 Elgin (My wifes bike and her favorite)




1937 Unknown Tricycle for my baby girl on the way!




And my real favorite is this 1937 Mercury bicycle that is all in parts...




That will be restored as close as I can get to this... I have everything but a nice set of peaked fenders and the dropstand/clip


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 21, 2012)

You've been lookin for those peaked fenders forever! You should just sell me the bike and I'll put some incorrect peaked fenders on it. I promise I'll send pics when it's done.


----------



## irene_crystal (May 21, 2012)

ozzmonaut said:


> You've been lookin for those peaked fenders forever! You should just sell me the bike and I'll put some incorrect peaked fenders on it. I promise I'll send pics when it's done.




I'm thinking about putting it together as-is and I'll find a pair eventually.... It has been over a year! Anyone feel extra handy and think they could repair them? Lots of little dents and quite a bit of bondo. Otherwise still on the hunt.


----------



## jpromo (May 21, 2012)

irene_crystal said:


> That will be restored as close as I can get to this... I have everything but a nice set of peaked fenders and the dropstand/clip




I just sold those fenders on here about a month ago.. with the clip.. for cheap.. wish I had known somebody was searching :|


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 21, 2012)

slick said:


> Hey Coaster Brake, I'm loving that 35 Schwinn motorbike! Those fenders are awesome. Is that original paint on the tank? Very kool!




No, I had to paint the tank.
It was a nice shade of rust when I got the tank.
The rest of the bike is original though.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 21, 2012)

jpromo said:


> I just sold those fenders on here about a month ago.. with the clip.. for cheap.. wish I had known somebody was searching :|




Hey those fenders found a good home!  I'll be posting pics when I get around to starting my build thread for the RRB build off #7


----------



## irene_crystal (May 21, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> Hey those fenders found a good home!  I'll be posting pics when I get around to starting my build thread for the RRB build off #7




So your RRB build off bike is the reason I don't have my nice set of fenders?? What say you trade them to me for my ratty pair? I'll promise you a vote for your bike


----------



## jpromo (May 21, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> Hey those fenders found a good home!  I'll be posting pics when I get around to starting my build thread for the RRB build off #7




Ha, of course they went to a better place! I was only trying to seem empathetic--didn't think you'd see :o

Making a fashionably late entrance to the build-off, eh? Or have you started building and just no thread yet? I'll be keeping an eye out.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 22, 2012)

these are the fenders...http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?25375-FS-1938-40-Elgin-peaked-fenders&highlight=fenders 

They're Ok but they have a ducktail up front and there was no clip. I might part with them after the build off.


----------



## carlalotta (May 22, 2012)

I am 25 and strange enough, two of my rarest bikes are not representative of what I actually collect. A friend stumbled upon the original Evinrude at an estate sale and I bought the G&J trike from a neighbor for $1....not sure what that says about my collection haha but as far as the ladies go, I have a real soft spot for my original Skylark.


----------



## StevieZ (May 22, 2012)

A few of my rides. I have to many to post. I love all my bikes.


----------



## Nickinator (May 22, 2012)

carlalotta said:


> I am 25 and strange enough, two of my rarest bikes are not representative of what I actually collect. A friend stumbled upon the original Evinrude at an estate sale and I bought the G&J trike from a neighbor for $1....not sure what that says about my collection haha but as far as the ladies go, I have a real soft spot for my original Skylark.




I love that evinrude!!! I wish i would find that beautiful bike. you are 1 very lucky person!

Nick


----------



## militarymonark (May 22, 2012)

I just turned 30 and I have been collecting for about 10 years. I'd say my best bikes aren't rare or special by any means but rideable. If I can't ride it and enjoy it I tend to pass it along. So here are a few of my riders i love.


----------



## MagicRat (May 23, 2012)

Just a little advice for the Young Turks...


DONT get cockey with the Old Fossils on here.(you may not like the results)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpvfmSL6WkM


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 23, 2012)

I WAS a young guy in the hobby once. This is me and my Twin 60 taken at Trexlertown in I 1990ish (I think)


----------



## npence (May 23, 2012)

rockabillyjay said:


> I WAS a young guy in the hobby once. This is me and my Twin 60 taken at Trexlertown in I 1990ish (I think)
> 
> View attachment 52713




Sweet bike do you still have it


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 23, 2012)

militarymonark found ANOTHER use for duct tape!


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 23, 2012)

I've been "collecting " for about 17 years. I'm 32 now. But in the beginning my collection was extremely small. I lived in a van and had a fold-out love seat/bed between the wheelwells, and an old 40's skiptooth schwinn behind that seat. My old Mongoose with custom GT mags was strapped to the roof.  I don't have anything valuable but here are some of my favorites.View attachment 52838View attachment 52839View attachment 52840View attachment 52841View attachment 52842View attachment 52843


----------



## callway (May 23, 2012)

hotrod62 said:


> how about later on after this thread dies down do an old guys and worst bikes...........




thats a very nice bike just like your name hot 
isn't it hot guys 
actually it got a little to hot and burned


----------



## kngtmat (May 24, 2012)

Ugly & 33 and these are my best bikes, 3 nice but the rest in pieces. 

90's Western Flyer I think might be a Huffy but the Huffy's I seen don't have that straight downtube.




I believe a 1959 Mercury bicycle.







Late 90's Murray Valiant Classic with a springer.




1975 Raliegh Folder.




It's apart and it's not as great as it looks in the picture with a craked front hub, bent rear axle, scratchy chrome after I took off the paint.




My last bike in the middle of being fixed my 68 Stingray frame.


----------



## Rust (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm 19, I own a '62 Schwinn Tiger & a '46 New World.
I have owned (usually one or two at a time)

1953 Higgins Color Flow (miss her so much)
1974 Fastback (Favorite bike)
1976 Stingray
1975 5 Speed Fastback
1967 Stingray
1969 Stingray 5-Speed
1960s Hawthorne
1962 Racer
1976 Racer


----------



## EndlessPassionB.C (Mar 29, 2015)

23
own six bikes
77 schwinn beach cruiser
68 schwinn stingray
65 schwinn stingray
2000 lowrider collecters bike
71 schwinn fairlady custom radical
brat bike custom


----------

